# Hard to beleive its Bury, Greater Manchester/Lancs!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Burrs Country Park - its a Caravan Club site just outside the town centre in Bury but within minutes you can be walking in the countryside 

My only sughestion would be to give the 'Brown Cow' pub a miss - it should be re-named the Brown Lung - even the air is carcsonogenic  Go down the road to the Garsdale - but either go early or book on a Saturday night - we waited quite a while for food, but it was worth the wait 

Hard to beleive this is a photo taken today - its also hard to beleive that its 'Bury' in Greater Manchester/Lancs 



















And if this is global warning - camping in February! Bring it on - We were warm as toast 
Link to CC site

_Moderators note:
Link to CC amended to remove long URL which was affecting the page width. Please try to use the correct procedure for inserting URLs._


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It looks really great, Paul.

One of these days, I'll get the van out of the garden for something other than lopping branches off trees next to it  

Gerald


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Burrs Country Park - its a Caravan Club site just outside the town centre in Bury but within minutes you can be walking in the countryside


Got to agree with you - we were there last weekend, OK it was very windy, but I had the pleasure of waking up to the sound of steam loco's pulling upline from Rawtenstall (the line is visible from the site) and all the steam railway enthusiasts lining the hill opposite.(An open weekend apparently)

Some very pleasant walks in the area and so close to Manchester via the Metro link.

Well worth a visit if you're in the area.

Keith S


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i no what you mean just go back from w-s-mare a few hundred people on the beach loads of cars at least a dozen m/homes also parked on the beach also went to davan m/homes for a gas refill and almost traded the van for a new one


----------



## 100852 (Sep 4, 2006)

*And*

What is wrong with Bury ? I live in Bury and a fine place to live too.  8O


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Agree - excellent site. Very nice walk into Bury town centre, to the very excellent Bury Market, or the tram into Manchester. Well worth a vist (but we found exactly the same with the pub). Luckily we called in for a drink to see if we needed to book a table, so escaped. All that will change soon though!
Rick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: And*



banjobob59 said:


> What is wrong with Bury ? I live in Bury and a fine place to live too.  8O


I was being ironic 

Yo dont expect 'Greater Manchester' to hold such charm 









One of the afore mentioned steam trains


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

When does your no smoking rules come in. Hope they are not a draconian as up in Scotland. They should have allowed a ventilated room in each pub/club etc for smokers, but unfortunately, and as usual, the political masters cannot use common sense.

I do not smoke and do see the advantages of a fresh atmosphere, however, if they do not make a profit then they will shut. Where can you go then?


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The smoking ban does not affect pub/restaurant profits.

Well, thats a lie, it increases it.

Irelands on it and Scotland has just been put on it - pubs enjoy an increase in business. Its only smelly smokers who think htat their business is so important to the pub.

Smokers put off more people than ever leave because they cant smoke in a pub.

We walked into the 'Brown Lung' yesterday and walked straight out because it smelt like my grandma's vest...

We would have had two drinks each in there and later come back for a meal circa £40 with drinks. I am sure we werent the only ones


----------



## spudleyham (Sep 5, 2006)

We've just had our first weekend at Burrs and will definitely be returning. Our little Cocker Spaniel had the legs walked off him, there are lovely walks around there! Will try the Garsdale next time as we also found the Brown Lung a bit choking.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

And you cant go to Bury without going to the Bella Italia, especially at lunch time when Pasta & Pizza dishes are half price. The Garlic mushroom starter is superb  

regards

Geoff

dont forget to ask for the chilli seeds!


----------

